# 25 hp Evinrude Etec vs 25 hp Mercury



## alanbird_87 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm currently looking at getting a new motor and I've narrowed my choice down to 2 outboards, the evinrude Etec and the Mercury outboards. If anybody has any experience with these motors or if you have a preference let me know. As far as I know, the Etec is 2stroke and the Mercury is 4 stroke...other than that I'm all ears on your opinions.


----------



## DrNip (Jan 20, 2015)

I was hell bent on getting a 25 HP ETEC to the point I paid for it. 8 weeks later I finally got a refund after I never received it. Would love to still have it if I had another opportunity. I ended up getting the 30 HP Tohatsu over the Merc. Got it $500 cheaper than the ETEC. Went with the Tohatsu due to it having a 5 year warranty vs the 3 year with Mercury. Tohatsu makes the 25 HP Mercury so you might look at that route if you want a longer warranty.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a Merc man but that doesn't not carry a lot of weight, everyone has the own preference. Consider where you can get service on either one the easiest in your decision process. I have a Merc 5 hp 4s and it chugs along great, and a 60 4s, both run great imo. I did have a cold start problem with the 5 and the local Merc dealer did work on it under warranty even tho I did not buy it from them, so it definitely something to consider. GL


----------



## DaleH (Jan 21, 2015)

TNtroller said:


> Consider where you can get service on either one the easiest in your decision process.


There's a lot of truth in that statement there! The 'best buy', as far as pricing, will be long forgotten if you end up with a motor with issues and the Dealer is either far away or not responsive to you.

That said, my older brother bought an E-Tec 25hp to replace the mid-90s Johnson 20hp he had on it. Oh my, the power and torque from that little motor is something to behold!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2015)

We have a fleet of the Etecs running around down here on Craig Cats (looks like a pair of surfboards tied together) that belong to some boating club. 
The only time we see them is when someone does something stupid with them. Other than that, routine service. 
Having said that I would still support your local dealer as long as he has a good reputation in the service end. He will
be there for you should you buy his brand and buy from him.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you for all your replies. The more research I do the more I'm leaning towards the Etec. I will give a final decision though. All and any input is welcome.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a merc and want an etec.........


----------



## jy951 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have an etec 25 and really like it. Runs great, and no maintenance so far.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for all your input. I decided on the Evinrude.


----------

